# Roofers & Carpenters Hatchets, etc...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm looking for Roofers & Carpenters Hatchets and/or Rigging Axes. 
Prefer something vintage. If any of you have any you might want to 
part with, let me know.

Please feel free to post pictures of any you have just for kicks too along 
with information on them. Don't know what I'm going to end up with yet 
because I'm still looking into my needs.


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

To collect or use? Learned how to nail with an estwing drywall hatchet, use a stanley antivibe now. Don't like guns.:clap:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

roofermann said:


> To collect or use? Learned how to nail with an estwing drywall hatchet, use a stanley antivibe now. Don't like guns.:clap:


To use.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

Interested to see some pictures as well :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

bcradio said:


> Interested to see some pictures as well :thumbsup:


I just ordered a Hardcore Hammers "Hatchet". 

Got tired of waiting for the perfect vintage hatchet that someone 
didn't feel was made of platinum and gold (geez! the prices some 
were wanting!). 

Anyway, I'm having a custom Gunstock Staight Handled Hatchet 
being made and I expect it'll be here by next weekend. Until then, 
here's the only stock photo I found of such a creature...


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> I just ordered a Hardcore Hammers "Hatchet". Got tired of waiting for the perfect vintage hatchet that someone didn't feel was made of platinum and gold (geez! the prices some were wanting!). Anyway, I'm having a custom Gunstock Staight Handled Hatchet being made and I expect it'll be here by next weekend. Until then, here's the only stock photo I found of such a creature...


 That is to nice to use for work .


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

skillman said:


> That is to nice to use for work .


The only work this is going to see is at the campsite processing firewood.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish they had a tibone rig ax


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I wish they had a tibone rig ax


Not quite there...but close:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asevereid said:


> Not quite there...but close:


I've seen those, I want a 15 oz all titanium


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

This is the drywall hatchet I used when I started out and an old shingling hatchet.

I still like to hang drywall with the hatchet, for getting the sheet started, then screw the rest.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I didn't have it out of the package for 5 seconds before I started to 
gear up to go outside and put it to work. And the verdict is in: I LOVE IT. 

I'm glad I picked this puppy up! Nice balance, it slices through the work and 
I even chopped a 4" log with it (not that this is going to be a chopper for me) 
and it took hard chunks out easily. It's quick for processing down material and 
for making pencil sized kindling. Made a quick attempt at a stake with it. 

And, I even managed to featherstick a bit with her. It's a much better fit 
for me than the Wetterlings because I've worked with hatchets for decades. 
It was instantly familiar to me. I can't wait to spend more time with her.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You've probably figured this out by now, but I'd call that a carpenter's half hatchet. They're sharpened to be able to whittle wood, as you did, but they're really good for roughing out shapes so they can be finished with a knife (or left rough). Chopping will dull it quicker than you'd like unless you change the edge angle, but then it won't be as good for whittling. Take a brace and bit up to camp, and you'll be able to make pegged stuff all day - three legged stool comes to mind. 

Good looking buy - have a great time with it!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I've got a 28oz Estwing roofing hatchet I used to use.Still keep in the trailer just to see if any of the young guys know what it is.Most don't.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Meh, I can shave with mine. :whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Meh, I can shave with mine. :whistling


You should learn to use it for carpentry next:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> You should learn to use it for carpentry next:whistling


Carpentry isn't in my life plan, collecting nice tools, however, is.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Meh, I can shave with mine. :whistling


There's a GB in my future (most likely the Scandinavian model). 
I just got rid of my Wetterlings Foresters Fine Axe. I like the 
Hardcore Hatchet much more for woodcrafting.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Carpentry isn't in my life plan, collecting nice tools, however, is.


I collect them, but I'm a user. I used to be a heavy user. The last tree I fell was last summer - a maple with an old Homestead double bitted felling axe. I have a double bitted Granfors bruks felling axe, but it isn't my favorite working axe.

If they have good steel, I like them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I collect them, but I'm a user. I used to be a heavy user. The last tree I fell was last summer - a maple with an old Homestead double bitted felling axe. I have a double bitted Granfors bruks felling axe, but it isn't my favorite working axe.
> 
> If they have good steel, I like them.


I live in the city, ain't no trees to fell here...I don't even have a blade of grass to cut. :laughing:

Next up for me is an Autine, I like how they use a carbon steel laminated blade:


----------

